# My house stinks, help?!



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I didn't think it would be this bad. It smells of wet dog bleurghh. I have bathed him a few times but don't want to do it too much as know its not great for them. We've also had quite a few wee's and two messy poo's in the lounge on our large rug. I've got bob Martin spray but not sure if that's made it worse. Any suggestions, I actually would be embarrassed of the smell if anyone came round as I've been to smelly dog houses and its not pleasant. Any good plugs in for dog smells?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We used Simple Solutions Stain and Odour Remover for the accidents Meadow had in the house, it is very effective when used as per the instructions on the bottle. I think it works on old stains/ smells too.

For the dog we used a Pet Head spray on shampoo, comes in a green bottle, called Dry Clean. The dogs smell great for quite some time after using it.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I can recommend "urine off" Fantastic stuff. (I learnt about it from on here). We had so many carpet accidents and there was no odour at all (I think, lol!) It really takes the smell out. I have bob martin spray too, but it is not nearly as good as the urine off spray. It's £10 a bottle but worth it and lasts a long time.

We also use pethead dog shampoo which leaves her smelling like kiwi! Oh and I use a tiny bit of baby johnsons conditioner which leaves her smelling nice. I started out being a bit of a freak about my house not smelling doggy, so I also wash her bed once a week and keep a plug in freshner near her bed too. But you know what the longer I have coco the more doggy I've become and I think, love me, love my smelly house, love my dog, who cares!! LOL.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Urine off is a great product with a great smell..although a bit expensive.
Puppy smell can take quite a while to diminish...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Katie, how old is Bertie? If he has a decent coat on him the smell could be partly due to the change in weather causing his coat to remain damp for a long time, a good hair cut could help? I have just cut Wellers coat off for this reason, he was constantly pongy!
Bob Martin products are generally pretty dire, I would spend a little more money and get something decent.
Could you get the rug professionally cleaned, this would remove any lingering odours?
Also what food is Bertie on? This can also have a big influence over doggy odour.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Puppies smell more than adult dogs, bicarb of soda sprinkled on the carpets/ floor will help with the wet dog odour leave then vacuum up, you can also us it on the dog dry on a dry dog and brush off or as a rinse after bathing. Do you dry him with a hair dryer as they don't usually smell when they are dry, mine are restricted to the kitchen when they are wet.
I used the bob martin stain and odour remover for accidents and it worked fine, did you get blot as much of the wee up first as you could before applying the spray.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I use the simple solution as mentioned above - its brilliant & we had some real nasty stains to remove from our little darling !!!! 



Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes ...'Urine Off' was def my best puppy purchase!! 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I use the pets at home uk antimicrobial fabric spray it smells fab! It is not a cleaning product but you spray after the cleaning up. It is safe too, so the second you have sprayed it on puppies can have contact with whatever fabric, chair, rug etc. all my house guests say it smells lovely. 

I would have pasted a link but they don't seem to sell it online.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now according to Fabreeze adverts............


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I keep my two with short coats as the smell of wet dog is not for me. They have not been bathed other than at the groomers and I am one for leaving doors open and shaking and airing beds. My neighbours have two labs and when they open their patio doors the smell is yuck!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Fabreeze hides a multitude of sins!
I also light my yankee candle tart and that helps get rid of the smell of wet doggy


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's only 9 weeks he must just be an extra smelly boy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Puppies are smelly!! It should fade over the next few weeks. ( I love puppy stink lol, strange I know)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep both my puppies smelled but unlike Karen I hated the smell so they had lots of baths...I think it got them used to it early on


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of people seem to love the puppy smell.. Doesn't do much for me I'm afraid... Molly was in the bath the morning after she arrived home 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I burn incense sticks when jasper dumps in the house which is I might add very often despite all our efforts! Luckily we have hard floors but it still pongs! My hubby used to hate incense sticks, but now he is grateful of them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper smelt like a farm when he came home, lol! Took loads of washes to wash that farm out of his hair, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Are there any nice plug ins that doesn't have a strong odour as I tend to get a headache from them, id love to use them but I can't do with the headaches. X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking a plug in for the general 'in the air' dog odour. Thy give me a bad head too if they are much to strong


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi. I have a spray bottle that is made up with washing powder and hot water initially, then we use it on any accidents. It's because we have a cat who was spraying in the house whilst kept in due to an op (and cat spray is MUCH worse than doggie wee lol). It needs to be a washing powder with enzymes as they kill the bacteria apparently. Works for us and much cheaper than expensive brands. Jen


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I heard that's good to use, it has to be biological, doesn't it! I keep meaning to get some to stop him reoffending in the same spot! Mucky pup! Poochie bells are a work in progress, he's only 14 and a half weeks, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

